# eBooks from public library



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I'm a volunteer at the New York Public Library. Many people don't know that they don't have to be a resident of New York City to get a NYPL card with full privileges, including downloading eBooks, audiobooks, and some audio and video recordings. Anybody can get one. Residents of New York State can get library cards valid for 3 years; out-of-state including out-of-U.S., valid for 3 months.

First, you apply online at the NYPL web site (if you happen to be in a NYPL branch, apply there):

http://www.nypl.org/help/library-card

When you submit the form, you'll see a confirmation page with a 7-digit number near the top. Now you need to go in person to a NYPL branch to validate the card. Take the confirmation number and show an officially issued photo ID card with your name and address on it. If your ID doesn't include your address, bring some paperwork that does, such as a utility bill or even a magazine you subscribe to. You'll get your card.

NYPL provides eBooks in Kindle format (also EPUB and PDF); you specify what you want at the time you request the download. EBooks, audiobooks, and audio recordings may be "borrowed" for 1-3 weeks - your choice; video recordings for 3, 5, or 7 days. Use the NYPL online catalog to find and request the material:

http://www.nypl.org/

You can limit the search to eBooks by clicking on Books under Format in the left-hand column.

Any questions? Just ask.

The Brooklyn Public Library, which is independent of NYPL, has many eBooks too, including quite a few not in the NYPL catalog. If you want to get a BPL card, here's where:

http://www.bklynlibrary.org/borrowing-materials


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, John!

Thanks for the information.  Sounds like if you're out-of-state, you still have to validate in person?  

Betsy


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

That's great to know. I make good use of Overdrive. Access to NY titles may almost be overwhelming, but in a good way.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an account with Brooklyn, It's $50 annually when last I renewed, but they have a lot more books available than my local OD access does!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're active or retired military, you may have access to your service library. The Navy, for example, has a pretty extensive e-library: http://navy.lib.overdrive.com/5818680D-3D58-4401-B511-3DB41E5FF262/10/50/en/Default.htm

I also make use of my local Arlington County Public Library. There's a lot of overlap between the two as to what's available so it's more a question of how soon new-ish titles come available and how long the respective waitlists are.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like if you're out-of-state, you still have to validate in person?


That's right, both when you first get the card and when you renew it, in-state and out-of-state. Otherwise they can't check your photo ID.

readingril mentioned the Brooklyn Public Library's $50 fee for out-of-state patrons. NYPL's card is free for everyone.

By the way, can I change the setting for my time zone? It's odd to see my message timestamped 3:33 AM when it's 3 hours later here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> By the way, can I change the setting for my time zone? It's odd to see my message timestamped 3:33 AM when it's 3 hours later here.


The board is in Pacific Time. But if you go to your Profile, under 'Look and Layout', there's a 'time offset' you can use to have it detect where you are in relation to that and display your time accurately. Or just put in 3 if you're in Eastern time.



John F said:


> That's right, both when you first get the card and when you renew it, in-state and out-of-state. Otherwise they can't check your photo ID.
> 
> readingril mentioned the Brooklyn Public Library's $50 fee for out-of-state patrons. NYPL's card is free for everyone.


In my mind, it's not really 'free' if I have to travel to NYC once a year.  OTOH, *I* do have other options that don't require that: my local library as well as the Navy General Library.

I have also heard that the Free Library of Philadelphia accepts membership applications on line -- so no need to physically go there. PA residents (as well as Veterans and over-65s I believe) are free and the fee for anyone else is nominal. So that's a good choice if you haven't got a local library system that offers eBooks.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Thanks! But under Profile I don't see Look and Layout. Can you point me to it? Also, where should I post questions and comments about the site itself? I only asked my question here because I didn't see where else to do it.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Any excuse to travel to New York is a good excuse to me!


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Texas Tech, Springer, University of Hawaii and Duke University are testing a program this spring that will allow ebooks through interlibrary loan- if it goes well, we might be able to request ebooks all across the country (or maybe the world) through our libraries


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The board is in Pacific Time. But if you go to your Profile, under 'Look and Layout', there's a 'time offset' you can use to have it detect where you are in relation to that and display your time accurately. Or just put in 3 if you're in Eastern time.
> 
> In my mind, it's not really 'free' if I have to travel to NYC once a year.  OTOH, *I* do have other options that don't require that: my local library as well as the Navy General Library.
> 
> I have also heard that the Free Library of Philadelphia accepts membership applications on line -- so no need to physically go there. PA residents (as well as Veterans and over-65s I believe) are free and the fee for anyone else is nominal. So that's a good choice if you haven't got a local library system that offers eBooks.


Non-resident active-duty, veterans and over-65 are no longer free at Free Library of Philadelphia, but those who already had those cards are grandfathered in (at least so far). The non-resident fee is $50/year, you can apply online and mail in your check. They do have an excellent selection of ebooks and audiobooks, and sometimes long hold lists. 
They also now have Access to magazines via Zinio, and also movies through a couple of services. And they've added a second source of audiobooks as well, One Click Digital. You can get a lot for that $50.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Non-resident active-duty, veterans and over-65 are no longer free at Free Library of Philadelphia, but those who already had those cards are grandfathered in (at least so far). The non-resident fee is $50/year, you can apply online and mail in your check. They do have an excellent selection of ebooks and audiobooks, and sometimes long hold lists.
> They also now have Access to magazines via Zinio, and also movies through a couple of services. And they've added a second source of audiobooks as well, One Click Digital. You can get a lot for that $50.


Well, that explains why I couldn't find that referenced when I went looking -- though I knew I'd seen it before. Shame.  But not entirely surprising. Still, as you say, if you've not got access to a local library with a decent collection, $50 isn't too much to have access to a LOT!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In my mind, it's not really 'free' if I have to travel to NYC once a year.


Sounds like you have to go to NY every 3 months! 



> out-of-state including out-of-U.S., valid for 3 months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> Thanks! But under Profile I don't see Look and Layout. Can you point me to it? Also, where should I post questions and comments about the site itself? I only asked my question here because I didn't see where else to do it.


John,

go to Summary under Profile in the top menu. Then, on the summary page, under "Modify Profile" you'll find "Look and Layout."

And you can post suggestions, comments and questions here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,12.0.html

(From the home page, you can scroll down and see the Suggestions and Comments forum.)

Let us know if you have any more problems or questions.

Betsy


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Thanks very much.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I've now gotten a library card from the Brooklyn Public Library - not because I live in Brooklyn but because it has quite a few ebooks that New York Public Library does not. Most appear to be only in ePub format but several are also available in Kindle format, which is why I'm posting on this board.

BPL library cards are free to residents of New York State. Out-of-staters can get a card too, but it costs $50 a year. The card can be requested online and will be mailed to you, but you have to bring it and officially issued photo ID to a branch of the library to validate it. Yes, out-of-staters too. At least, once you've validated your card, you don't have to renew it in person - just send them the money.

BPL and NYPL use the same user interface, called BiblioCommons, for searching the catalog, requesting a hold or download, and keeping track of currently "borrowed" materials on the MyBPL or MyNYPL page. Since both use Overdrive as the source of their digital, downloadable material, they require the same devices and software to read or hear what you've downloaded. (This may be true of Queens Public Library too, but I wouldn't know - there are limits to how far I'll go, literally.)


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Alas, I didn't have to visit NY. I faxed my driver's license to them and mailed a check. Hubby was really confused when the card came in the mail... non book obsessed person that he is, he didn't understand the need for an out of state card.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Alas, I didn't have to visit NY. I faxed my driver's license to them and mailed a check. Hubby was really confused when the card came in the mail... non book obsessed person that he is, he didn't understand the need for an out of state card.


That's good to know!

I think, if you're someone who wants/needs access to an out of state library, that you contact them and find out how you can manage it. In this thread have been mentioned NYC and Brooklyn as well as the Free Library of Philadelphia. I'd bet some other big city libraries might have similar policies. Which, can also change -- another reason to contact them directly.

And, really, it's probably in the library's interests to have some sort of system where people don't have to physically show up. I get that the neighborhood library is for the neighborhood and you don't want folks from _other_ places coming in and messing up your stuff. BUT for eLibrary patrons, they are going to end up doing everything by computer anyway, and if you can charge them money to do it, that seems like a good idea!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Maryland makes me come in and show proof of residency every couple of years... I've had to do that once. It's funny, though, how sometimes I can find a title there I can't find @ Brooklyn. Brooklyn usually has the wider selection of books.

You can't tell me this isn't a win-win situation loaning books this way. I am a chronic re-reader, and I've gone back to purchase OD titles I've read, particularly series I know I'll revisit some day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Maryland makes me come in and show proof of residency every couple of years... I've had to do that once. It's funny, though, how sometimes I can find a title there I can't find @ Brooklyn. Brooklyn usually has the wider selection of books.


Yeah, I think Virginia (well, Arlington county) does as well . . . but not sure _how_ often. That's fair, if you're getting the services free.



> You can't tell me this isn't a win-win situation loaning books this way. I am a chronic re-reader, and I've gone back to purchase OD titles I've read, particularly series I know I'll revisit some day.


AND, with the way the system works with the Kindle, if you borrowed it before, it's listed in your kindle library on Amazon so you can easily purchase it if you want to! Definitely win-win.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In my mind, it's not really 'free' if I have to travel to NYC once a year.
> 
> I have also heard that the Free Library of Philadelphia accepts membership applications on line -- so no need to physically go there. PA residents (as well as Veterans and over-65s I believe) are free and the fee for anyone else is nominal. So that's a good choice if you haven't got a local library system that offers eBooks.


As much as I've enjoyed going to NYC in the past (many, many times), I agree with Anne: It's not free if I have to validate in person, and I really don't want to go in by myself.

Thanks for the tip on the Free Library, Anne.  I'm going to check that out since I don't have to physically go to Philly to validate.

ETA: Just signed up for a new card; the fee is $50 (I live in NJ), which works for me. I'll be getting an email with my card # in 10 or 12 days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nancy Beck said:


> As much as I've enjoyed going to NYC in the past (many, many times), I agree with Anne: It's not free if I have to validate in person, and I really don't want to go in by myself.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Free Library, Anne.  I'm going to check that out since I don't have to physically go to Philly to validate. I live in NJ, so a nominal fee is fine.


readingril indicated that they let her sign up (NYCPL) by faxing a copy of her DL . . . . which is much better than going in person!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> readingril indicated that they let her sign up (NYCPL) by faxing a copy of her DL . . . . which is much better than going in person!


Hmmm....since it's free, maybe I'll sign up there, too, then. Can't have too many resources for research and other things.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nancy Beck said:


> Hmmm....since it's free, maybe I'll sign up there, too, then. Can't have too many resources for research and other things.


well . . . . she also mentioned sending a check . . . . so . . . maybe check into it first.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Brooklyn isn't free... but $50 is a pittance to pay IMO!


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> readingril indicated that they let her sign up (NYCPL) by faxing a copy of her DL . . . . which is much better than going in person!


I'm looking into that, because NYPL policy is clear and simple: even if you apply online, you have to go to a branch library to get the card and have it validated with your photo ID. But maybe there's a loophole.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

"    I.D. Verification

To complete the process we will need a copy of your State I.D. with current name and address. For your convenience you may choose to fax this information to 718.399.1189 or email to [email protected]



Once we receive and verify both I.D. and payment, an email confirmation will be sent within 3 business days informing you that your library card is activated."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . to clarify. . . 

NYCPL will give a card free even to a non resident but requires in-person verification.

Brooklyn PL charges non residents $50 per year but will accept fax or email for identity verification.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Brooklyn sounds like they're more than willing to take money from out-of-staters, and make it as easy as possible for them to do it.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> NYCPL will give a card free even to a non resident but requires in-person verification.
> 
> Brooklyn PL charges non residents $50 per year but will accept fax or email for identity verification.


Right you are. Brooklyn Public Library has to compete for funding with NYPL, which has branches in three boroughs, so their situation is different. Likewise the Queens Public Library. So they appreciate any contribution you out-of-staters would like to make.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> Right you are. Brooklyn Public Library has to compete for funding with NYPL, which has branches in three boroughs, so their situation is different. Likewise the Queens Public Library. So they appreciate any contribution you out-of-staters would like to make.


Well, but the point is, at least for me, it's possible to get the card without actually going there. Which, aside from the monetary cost, is a huge time sink unless you are already really really close. I'm just in the DC area, but to drive (which is cheaper than flying or taking the train) to the NY area would cost me _at least_ $10. And that would be going the long way. Going the fastest way is going to cost closer the $35.

One other alternative is one of the 'fast bus' lines, which are fairly reasonable, but we're still talking something on the order of $50 round trip. And still talking TIME: Either way I have to be thinking of at least 10 hours on the road. So probably need to overnight somewhere. We're way over $100 now. And I haven't even gotten into the city yet to find a branch.

In comparison, $50 and faxing a copy of my DL looks pretty good. 

Now, for me, I don't really need to do either thing: I can go to any of my local Arlington County PL library branches quickly and easily and pay nothing. Which I did several years ago and my card is good for another year or so.  And, as I also explained earlier, as the spouse of a retired Navy Officer, I have access to the Navy General Library System at no cost as part of my benefits.

Here's the thing: If you have a local system, it's probably free or very cheap. USE IT. If your local system doesn't have all you'd like, there are options that don't require a road trip, and possibly ones that are free. So do the research! For example, in most cases, local library systems cooperate with larger state systems.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, but the point is, at least for me, it's possible to get the card without actually going there. Which, aside from the monetary cost, is a huge time sink unless you are already really really close. I'm just in the DC area, but to drive (which is cheaper than flying or taking the train) to the NY area would cost me _at least_ $10. And that would be going the long way. Going the fastest way is going to cost closer the $35.


Sure, I wouldn't expect people to travel to New York from Washington, or Hawaii, just to get a library card.  But if in NYC for other reasons, business or pleasure or both, it takes only a few minutes to stop by one of the NYPL branches and do the deal. And the BPL too, of course.

Before eBooks and other downloadable materials, there wasn't much point in having a card for a library we weren't actually going to visit. With the success of the Kindle and other e-readers, of course that has changed. It's less than a decade ago, and publishers as well as libraries are still trying to figure it all out. I expect there will be still more changes before a really satisfactory modus vivendi is arrived at.

The more out-of-state users, the more demand for the library's eBooks, and the longer the wait in line to "borrow" them. I suppose the library can increase its allocation from OverDrive and such, but presumably that would cost money. The money isn't likely to come from the state and local governments that fund the public libraries; every year, the NYPL has to fight not to have its budget cut. What to do? It's a dilemma and I'm glad I don't have to figure it out.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

From the info on New York Public Library's website, the impression I get is that the library cards issued to out of state visitors are mainly meant to be used during the "time of their visit".



> Visitors from out-of-state or abroad are welcome to use the Library's resources on-site, many of which do not require the issuance of a library card. For access to Research Libraries' collections, *non-residents may be issued a free temporary library card on-site, with an expiration date reflecting the brevity of their stay.*


The longest time allowed is 3 months...


> With the exception of a much sooner *expiration date of up to three months from the date of issuance*, all other registration procedures are applicable to the applicants.


It can be worth your while if you're in NY and have the time to pursue it... just get busy and do a lot of reading in those 3 months.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

cagnes said:


> From the info on New York Public Library's website, the impression I get is that the library cards issued to out of state visitors are mainly meant to be used during the "time of their visit". The longest time allowed is 3 months...


Your impression is too complicated.  What I've posted here already is straight from the NYPL staff that issues the cards. Every NYPL card carries with it the same privileges, including downloading eBooks. The only difference is the expiration date, which is fixed at 3 months for out-of-staters no matter how long or short you are actually in the state. Hey, I work at one of the branches as a volunteer, and one of my jobs is to help visitors get and renew their library cards.

If you have a photo ID without a New York State address, such as a passport, but bring something to the library with your name and New York address on it (a piece of mail to you, for example), that's good enough to get the 3-year period.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

John F said:


> Your impression is too complicated.  What I've posted here already is straight from the NYPL staff that issues the cards. Every NYPL card carries with it the same privileges, including downloading eBooks. The only difference is the expiration date, which is fixed at 3 months for out-of-staters no matter how long or short you are actually in the state. Hey, I work at one of the branches as a volunteer, and one of my jobs is to help visitors get and renew their library cards.


Hey, it doesn't seem complicated to me.  I realize that the cards offer all the same privileges, but by with a 3 month expiration date it's clear that those privileges are meant to be temporary for out of state visitors. It's great if they're all fixed at 3 months the, _"with an expiration date reflecting the brevity of their stay"_ bit is printed in black & white on their site, so that's where that impression came from.

I think it's a great opportunity for someone with a New York State address, but for someone like me down south in Louisiana not so much. Though if I were vacationing in NY and visiting NYPL, I would definitely get a card & enjoy those 3 months. And it is awesome that they offer it, even at a temporary basis.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

A friend in upstate New York has received and validated library cards for Brooklyn Public Library and New York Public Library without having to visit a branch in person. They accepted a photocopy of the library card they sent him plus acceptable photo ID. Please disregard anything I've said to the contrary.


----------

